# AngelFins in the GTA on Saturday July 28th



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

*AngelFins in the GTA on Saturday July 28th delivering aquarium supplies*

We will be in the GTA on Saturday July 28th. We will be doing deliveries to following locations.
We will only bring items that have been pre-ordered. Email us for pre-orders or order via our website: select *Pick up* as shipping method and *Cash on delivery* as payment method and list which location you will meet us in the *Note*. 
If we do not receive any orders for a certain stop we will not be stopping at that location.


9:30 a.m. *Esso* - James Snow Pkwy and highway 401 (*Milton*)
10:00 a.m. *Starbucks* - Hurontario St and Britannia Rd (*Mississauga*)
10:30 a.m. *Second Cup* - Dufferin St and highway 401 (*Yorkdale Mall*)
11:00 a.m. *Staples* - Kennedy Rd and Steeles Av (*Pacific Mall*)
11:30 a.m. *Chapters* - Kennedy Rd and highway 401 (*Kennedy Commons*)










View Larger Map

*Fish and Shrimps*

Large Veil Orange Koi Angelfish - $12.50
Pair of Blue Angelfish 
2 Blue Ghost Angelfish (originally from Frank)
10 Red Rili Shrimp

*New Life Spectrum* 

Thera A Regular Formula - 150 grams $10.50

Thera A Small Fish - 140 grams $10.50

Thera A Small Fish - 275 grams $16.50

Thera A Large Fish Formula - 300 grams $16.50

Cichlid Formula - 150 grams $9.00

Cichlid Formula - 300 grams $15.00

Surface Feeder Formula - 275 grams $16.50

Cichlasoma Formula - 300 grams $15.00

Community Formula - 150 grams $9.00

Freshwater Flakes with Garlic - 90 grams $11.00

Discus Formula - 150 grams $9.00

Discus Formula - 300 grams $15.00

 Grow Formula - 140 grams $10.50

 Grow Formula - 275 grams $16.50

Medium Fish Formula (2mm) - 150 grams $9.00

Medium Fish Formula (2mm) - 300 grams $15.00

Large Fish Formula (3mm) - 300 grams $15.00

Large Fish Formula (3mm) - 600 grams $23.00

 Jumbo Fish Formula (4.5mm) - 225 grams $15.00

 Xlg. Fish Formula - (7.5mm) 225 grams $15.00http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=21_24&products_id=254

 H2O Stable Wafer - 125 grams $9.00

H2O Stable Wafer - 250 grams $15.00

 Thera A Regular Formula - 2270 grams $67

 Thera A Small Fish - 2270 grams $59.00

 Cichlid Formula (1mm) - 2270 grams $60.00

 Medium Fish Formula (2mm) - 2270 grams $60.00

 Large Fish Formula (3mm) - 2270 grams $60.00

 Grow Formula - 2270 grams $66.50

 Freshwater Flakes with Garlic - 800 grams $56.00

 H2O Stable Wafer - 2240 grams


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

*Omega Sea Pellets:*

Omega One Veggie Rounds 4.2 oz.  $8.00
Omega One Veggie Rounds 8.1 oz.  $13.00
Omega One Shrimp Pellets 4.5 oz.  $5.00
Omega One Shrimp Pellets 8.25 oz.  $9.00
Omega One Super Color Kelp Pellets 4.2 oz. $6.00
Omega One Super Color Kelp Pellets 8 oz. $8.00
Omega One Super Colour Cichlid Pellets 4.2 oz. $5.00
Omega One Super Colour Cichlid Pellets 16.25 oz. $15.00
Omega One Super Color Pellets 4.2 oz. $6.00
Omega One Super Color Pellets 8 oz. $8.00
Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets (floating) 0.61 oz. $3.00
Omega One Small Cichlid Pellets (floating) 3.5 oz. $5.00
Omega One LargeCichlid Pellets (floating) 6 oz. $7.00
Omega One Marine Pellets with Garlic 4.5 oz. $6.00

*Omega Sea Flakes:*

Omega One Cichlid Flakes 5.3 oz. $13.50
Omega One Freshwater Flakes 5.3 oz. $13.00
Omega One Veggie Flakes 5.3 oz. $14.00
Omega One Super Color Flakes 5.3oz. $14.00
Omega One Freshwater Flakes 12 oz. $27.00
Omega One Veggie Flakes 12 oz. $28.00
Omega One Super Kelp Flakes 12 oz. $29.00
*Omega Sea Freeze Dried Food:*

Omega One Freeze Dried Bloodworms 0.96oz.$9.00
Omega One Freeze Dried Brine Shrimp 1.28oz. $8.00
Omega One Freeze Dried Krill 1.28oz. $17.00
Omega One Freeze Dried Mysis Shrimp 1.5oz. $9.00
Omega One Freeze Dried Pacific Plankton 0.85oz. $7.00
Omega One Freeze Dried Shrimp 1.7oz. $9.00

*Flake Food* 

 Brine shrimp flake - 1 lb $16.00

Ultra spirulina flake - 1 lb $18.00

 Meat lovers flake - 1 lb $15.00

 Super colour flake - 1 lb $17.00

 Garlic flake - 1 lb $15.00

Plankton & krill flake - 1 lb $17.00

 Earthworm flake - 1 lb $16.00 <span style="color:#FF0000;"]NEW
*Sticks and Pellets* 

 Soft krill pellets - 6 oz. $7.00

 Shrimp bites - 6 oz. $4.00

 Brine shrimp sticks - 0.5 lb $7.00

 Premium veggie sticks - 0.5 lb $7.00

Earthworm sticks - 0.5 lb $7.00

Baby fish food - 0.5 lb 4.00

*Australian Black worms* 

Australian freeze dried black worms - 50 grams $25

Australian freeze dried black worms - 100 grams $45.00

Australian freeze dried black worms - 200 grams $85.00
*Repashy Superfoods* 

Meat pie - Carnivore gel premix 2 oz. $9.00

 Community plus - Omnivore gel premix 2 oz. $9.00

 Super green - Vegan algae gel premix 2 oz. $9.00

Spawn & Grow - Conditioning gel premix 2 oz. 10.00 
Soilent green - Aufwuchs gel premix 5.3 oz. $18.00

 Meat pie - Carnivore gel premix 5.3 oz. $18.00

 Community plus - Omnivore gel premix 5.3 oz. $18.00

Super green - Vegan algae gel premix 64 oz. $78.00
Meat pie - Carnivore gel premix 64 oz. $78.00
Spawn & Grow - Conditioning gel premix 64 oz $95.00


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

*Fish Bags* 

50 count - 2 mil thick Fish Bags - 4'' x 14'' $3.50

50 count - 2 mil thick Fish Bags - 6'' x 16'' $4.00

50 count - 2 mil thick Fish Bags - 8'' x 18'' $6.00
*Breeding supplies* 

 Large pleco cave (square, D shape, round, triangle) $7

 Small pleco cave $6

Igloo cave $5

 Brine shrimp eggs - 4 oz. $19

 Vinegar Eels $5

Alder Cones, pack of 100 $5
*Heaters* 

 50 Watt Visi-Therm submersible heater $22.00

100 Watt Visi-Therm submersible heater $23.00

 150 Watt Visi-Therm submersible heater $24.00

 200 Watt Visi-Therm submersible heater $25.00
*Sponge Filter* 

 4'' poret cube sponge filter $9.00http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=50

 5'' poret cube sponge filter $15.00

 Airline tubing (1 ft) $0.15
*Medications* 

E.M. Erythromycin Powder - 10 packets $11.50

 Furan-2 Powder - 10 packets $7.50

General Cure Powder $11.00

PraziPro - 4 oz. $14.00

Seachem AquaZole - 10 grams $5.50 (metro for freshwater aquariums)
Seachem Cupramine - 250m $17.00

Seachem Focus - 5 grams $6.00

Seachem GarlicGuard - 500ml $10.50

Seachem NeoPlex - 10 grams $7.50

 Seachem ParaGuard - 250 ml $9.00

 Seachem PolyGuard - 10 grams $6.50

 T.C. Tetracycline™ Powder - 10 packets $10.50

 Triple Sulfa™ Powder - 10 packets $10.50

Wormer Plus (dewormer) $15.00


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

*Water Treatment * 

 Seachem Prime 500ml $13

 Seachem Prime 2L $45

Seachem Prime 4L $75

 Seachem Clarity 250ml $8.50

 Seachem Stability 500ml $15.00

 Seachem Purigen 250ml $15.50 
 Seachem PhosGuard 500ml $11.00 
 Seachem Malawi/Victoria Buffer 600 grams $11.50 
 Seachem Matrix Bio Media 500ml $6.50 
 Seachem Matrix Carbon 500ml $12.50


*Water Testing* 

 API Ammonia Test Kit $9 
 API GH & KH Test Kit $7 
 API Nitrite Test Kit $7
 API Nitrate Test Kit $9 

*Plant nutrition* 

Flourish 500ml $11.00 
Flourish Excel 500ml $11.00
 Flourish Iron 500ml $11.00

Flourish Nitrogen 500ml $11.00

Flourish Potassium 500ml $11.00

 Flourish Phosphorus 500ml $11.00

Flourish Trace 500ml $11.00
Flourish Excel 2L $36.00
Flourish Excel 4L $66.00
Flourish Iron 2L $36.00


*Plant substrates* - please pre-order Seachem substrate before July 22nd, we currently do not stock them

Aqua Soil - New Amazonia (3 liters) Normal Type $19.50 
Aqua Soil - Malaya (3 liters) Normal Type $19.50 
Aqua Soil - Africana (3 liters) Normal Type $19.50 
Aqua Soil - Malaya (9 liters) Normal Type $43.50 
Aqua Soil - Africana (9 liters) Normal Type $43.50 
Seachem Flourite 7kg $19.50 
Seachem Flourite Red 7kg $19.50 
Seachem Flourite Dark 7kg $18.50 
Seachem Flourite Black 7kg $23.50 
Seachem Flourite Black Sand 7kg $23.50 

*Giesemann T5HO Light Bulbs - best bulbs for planted tanks* 

24W Giesemann PowerChrome Aquaflora T5HO $25

24W Giesemann PowerChrome Middday T5HO $23

39W Giesemann PowerChrome Aquaflora T5HO $27

 39W Giesemann PowerChrome Middday T5HO $25

 54W Giesemann PowerChrome Aquaflora T5HO $33

54W Giesemann PowerChrome Middday T5HO $33

*Maintenance* 

Fusion 10" Algae Scraper $3

 Fusion 14" Algae Scraper $4

 Fusion 22" Algae Scraper $5

 Fusion 10" Algae Scrubber $4

 Fusion 14" Algae Scrubber $5

Fusion 22" Algae Scrubber $6

*ADA Nature Aquariums* 

Cube Garden Mini S $81
Cube Garden Mini M $91
Cube Garden Mini L $101

*Do!aqua Aquariums* 

Cube Garden Mini L $55
Cube Garden 60P $95

*Eheim Aquariums* 

EHEIM Aquastyle Nano Kit 16L (4 gallons)  $140
EHEIM Aquastyle Nano Kit 24L (6 gallons)  $145
EHEIM Aquastyle Nano Kit 35L (9 gallons)  $155


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

CO2 Systems 

ADA CO2 Advanced System $365
Do!Aqua Starter Kit $199

ADA Diffusers - superior quality, will not break like cheaper imitations

Pollen Glass TYPE-3  $89.00
New Pollen Glass $163.00
Pollen Glass Beetle 40D $185.00

ADA CO2 Accessories

CO2 Glass Bubble Counter $87.00
Cabochon Ruby - Check Valve $103.00

Drop Checker $87.00

Do!Aqua CO2 Diffusers

Do!Aqua Music Glass Mini 10D $61.50
Do!Aqua Music Glass Mini 15D $74.50
Do!Aqua Music Glass 10D $54.50
Do!Aqua Music Glass 15D $59.50
Do!Aqua Music Counter $49.50

Lily Pipes

New Lily Pipe (Inflow) V-3 13D $149.00
New Lily Pipe (Outflow) P-2 13D $125.00
Lily Pipe Inflow MINI V-1 13D $101.00
Lily Pipe Outflow MINI P-2 13D $117.00
Violet Glass (Inflow) VV-1 13D $98.50
Violet Glass (Outflow) VP-1 13D $85.00
Clear Hose (3m) 13D $28.50


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Eheim Canister Filter Pads *NEW*

Eheim Filter Pad White 2213 - 3 pack  $8.50
Eheim Coarse Blue Pad 2213 - 2 pack $7.00
Eheim Filter Pad White 2215 - 3 pack $14.50
Eheim Coarse Blue Pad 2215 - 2 pack $13.00
Eheim Filter Pad White 2217 - 3 pack $15.50
Eheim Coarse Blue Pad 2217 - 2 pack $14.00
Eheim Filter Pad Set for Proffesionel 3 $17.00

Light Fixtures 

Aquatic Life 20" 2x T5HO 18W (6000K & 650nm Roseate) $131.00 
Aquatic Life 24" 2x T5HO 24W (6000K & 650nm Roseate)	 $133.00 
Aquatic Life 30" 2x T5HO 24W (6000K & 650nm Roseate)	 $141.00
Aquatic Life 36" 2x T5HO 39W (6000K & 650nm Roseate)	 $151.00 
Aquatic Life 48" 2x T5HO 54W (6000K & 650nm Roseate)	 $175.00 
Aquatic Life Freshwater Expandable LED fixture 20" $125.00 
Aquatic Life Freshwater Expandable LED fixture 24" $135.00 
Aquatic Life Freshwater Expandable LED fixture 30" $149.00 
Aquatic Life Freshwater Expandable LED fixture 36" $161.00

ADA layout material and layout tools

Ryuoh stones 
Pinsetttes and Scissors
Riccia Stones (10 pieces) $15
Riccia Line $28.50


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Just a heads up. After our trip on July 28th, our next run to the GTA will not be until mid September.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We have a few tubs of Weeping and Spiky moss from Tropica still available. $10 per tub.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't suppose any florite dark is in stock yet eh?

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

At this point of time Seachem Flourite is available by special order only. We just received a shipment for pre-orders, the next one will not be before our trip.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Hey, im looking for a lot of the ADA style sands. Got any in stock?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

default said:


> Hey, im looking for a lot of the ADA style sands. Got any in stock?


We have Colorado sand.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

what light spectrum is this light?
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28212&products_id=303


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Jaysan said:


> what light spectrum is this light?
> http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28212&products_id=303


AquaFlora has following spectrum:








It is a good bulb for red plants.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

jarmilca said:


> We have Colorado sand.


Awesome, any Mekong sand?
Cheers


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

default said:


> Awesome, any Mekong sand?
> Cheers


We do not have any Mekong sand right now but we will likely get some in our next ADA shipment in September.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

jarmilca said:


> AquaFlora has following spectrum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What light colour does that bulb produce?
I am looking for the bulb that can help some of my green plants turn more pinkish red.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

The bulb produces pinkish light. AquaFlora is good for increasing red colour in plants.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Great.
Can you add one to bring down?
can meet you in Mississauga


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Jaysan said:


> Great.
> Can you add one to bring down?
> can meet you in Mississauga


PM sent.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

I am happy to report that we received orders for all our stops and we will make deliveries to each of the locations. If you are interested in purchasing some products from us, please submit your order by *Friday (July 27th)*. Unfortunately, we will not be able to bring any additional (not ordered) products with us.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Oh one more thing, do the Ada or do aqua co2 systems have special fittings that require their cylinders? Thank you.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

default said:


> Oh one more thing, do the Ada or do aqua co2 systems have special fittings that require their cylinders? Thank you.


You can get an ADA CO2 adapter, which will allow you to use a regular refillable CO2 tank with ADA CO2 systems.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks all of you who came out to meet with us today. It was nice seeing some familiar GTAers and meet a few new ones. We are working on bringing some new products, do not hesitate to contact us if you have any suggestions what we should carry in our online store. Have a great summer. Looking forward to doing another trip in September.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

For those of you who missed our last delivery, we will be making a short run to Mississauga. 
August 18th - 11:00 a.m. parking lot of NCIX - 640 Eglinton Avenue West (Mississauga)


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Going alitte more easy by any chance?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

default said:


> Going alitte more easy by any chance?


I will be getting stuff, so, I could bring it as far as yorkdale mall area.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you J_T, that is very nice of you. 
Unless we receive it enough interest we will not be going further east. 
We will make a big delivery run on September 15th (we should have a lot of plants available).


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

J_T said:


> I will be getting stuff, so, I could bring it as far as yorkdale mall area.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Thanks a lot.
Wouldn't want to trouble someone with what I was planning to by though.. Any onyx sand available? Perhaps 3-4 bags?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

default said:


> Thanks a lot.
> Wouldn't want to trouble someone with what I was planning to by though.. Any onyx sand available? Perhaps 3-4 bags?


I thought that you were looking for a sand that would contrast wood and Aqua Soil. Onyx Sand is pretty dark.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

default said:


> Thanks a lot.
> Wouldn't want to trouble someone with what I was planning to by though.. Any onyx sand available? Perhaps 3-4 bags?


I drive a large van. And have travelled live marine animals over a province of driving distance. What did you have in mind? So long as its paid for, and you are on time to pick up from the second cup at dufferin/wilson, its no problem to me.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

jarmilca said:


> I thought that you were looking for a sand that would contrast wood and Aqua Soil. Onyx Sand is pretty dark.


Running out of options.. No one has Mekong, and ou only have one bag of Colorado?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

default said:


> Running out of options.. No one has Mekong, and ou only have one bag of Colorado?


PM sent.


----------

